# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Medicatie en pijnbestrijding >  Tamsulosine

## sylviaar

kan met tamsulosine je potentie verminderen

----------


## Luuss0404

*Op welke bijwerkingen moet ik letten?*
Behalve het gewenste effect kan Tamsulosine bijwerkingen geven. De belangrijkste bijwerkingen zijn duizeligheid, seksuele stoornissen en maagdarmklachten.
*Zelden*
* Duizeligheid, licht gevoel in het hoofd, vooral bij opstaan uit bed of van een stoel. Dit gaat in het algemeen over als uw lichaam zich heeft ingesteld op het middel. Dat is binnen enkele dagen tot weken. Mensen met hartfalen kunnen hier meer last van hebben. Als u zich duizelig voelt, sta dan langzaam op uit bed of van een stoel. U kunt het best even gaan liggen en de benen wat hoger leggen, bijvoorbeeld op een kussen. Neem Tamsulosine de eerste paar keer 's avonds in op de rand van uw bed, zodat u bij duizeligheid kunt gaan liggen. Als u na enkele weken nog steeds last heeft van duizeligheid, moet u uw arts raadpleven.
*Zeer zelden*
* Maagdarmklachten, zoals misselijkheid, verstopping of diarree. Meestal helpt het als u het middel met wat voedsel inneemt, bijvoorbeeld na het ontbijt. Blijft u er ook na enige dagen last van houden? Neem dan contact op met uw arts.
* Lichte hoofdpijn, verstopte neus, blozen, hartkloppingen of een zwak gevoel. Dit komt doordat de bloedvaten iets verwijden, waardoor uw bloeddruk wat kan dalen. Deze bijwerkingen gaan vanzelf weer over als u gewend bent geraakt aan het middel.
* Overgevoeligheidsreacties, zoals huidsuitslag, jeuk en zwakte. In zeldzame gevallen ontstaan er zwellingen in het gezicht, mond, tong of lippen. Stop dan het gebruik en raadpleeg uw arts. U mag Tamsulosine in de toekomst niet meer gebruiken. Geef daarom aan de apotheek door dat u overgevoelig bent voor tamsulosine. Het apotheekteam kan er dan op letten dat u Tamsulosine niet opnieuw krijgt.
* Seksuele stoornissen, zoals impotentie, verminderde hoeveelheid zaadvloeistof en in zeer zeldzame gevallen langdurige en pijnlijke erectie. Overleg hierover met uw arts. Als de erectie langer dan vier uur duurt moet u uw arts waarschuwen. Er bestaat dan een kleine kans op beschadiging van de zwellichamen in de penis.
* Het intra-operatief 'floppy iris syndrome' (IFIS). Dit is een erg zeldzame afwijking aan het oog die een staaroperatie kan verstoren. Als u binnenkort een staaroperatie moet ondergaan, overleg dan met uw arts of het nodig is dat u het gebruik van tamsulosine tijdelijk stopzet.
Raadpleeg uw arts als u te veel last heeft van één van de bovengenoemde bijwerkingen, of als u andere bijwerkingen ervaart waar u zich zorgen over maakt. 
_(Bron; efarma.nl)_

Volgens deze informatie zou een zeer zelden voorkomend bijverschijnsel impotentie zijn.
Ik hoop voor je dat je deze en andere bijwerkingen niet krijgt!
Heel veel sterkte!

----------

